# 30 Cửa Nhựa Phòng Ngủ Hàn Quốc Giả Gỗ Cao Cấp Giá Rẻ



## thanhmai2501 (2/8/19)

PHONGTHINHDOOR là đại diện Phân Phối & Lắp Đặt cửa nhựa phòng ngủ giả gỗ Hàn Quốc tại TPHCM & Toàn Quốc. Nguyên Liệu  nhập nhẩu 100% từ Hàn Quốc Chất Lượng Vượt Trội, Đảm bảo. Cam kết giá tốt nhất đưa đến tận tay khách hàng.

*Cửa nhựa Hàn Quốc Tại TP.HCM*
Hiện nay trên thị trường cửa tại Việt Nam & đặc biệt sôi nỗi tại TP.HCM đang đón nhận thêm một loại các sản phẩm cửa nhựa giả gỗ giá rẻ đã cho ra đời sản phẩm mang tên gọi là cửa nhựa ABS Hàn Quốc hay còn được gọi là cửa nhựa giả gỗ ABS Hàn Quốc.
Mục đích sử dụng cửa nhựa giả gỗ cao cấp này là mọi người dùng làm cửa thông phòng nhựa gỗ và cửa nhựa nhà vệ sinh đẹp thay thế cho các sản phẩm cửa gỗ tự nhiên cao cấp ngày càng trở nên khan hiếm mà người dùng Việt đang sử dụng.
Công ty PHONGTHINHDOOR.VN chúng tôi là nhà sản xuất & là đại lý phân phối chính thức cung cấp các mẫu cửa nhựa ABS giả gỗ Hàn Quốc và hàng trăm mẫu cửa gỗ công nghiệp chống cháy lớn tại Tp.HCM
PHONGTHINHDOOR là đại lý lớn cấp 1 chính thức đại diện Công Ty ABS tại Việt Nam chuyên phân phối các dòng cửa nhựa ABS Hàn Quốc tại Tp.HCM
Cửa nhựa ABS Hàn Quốc chính hãng là dòng sản phẩm chủ lực của công ty nhựa ABS 도어 đến từ đất nước Hàn Quốc. Khách hàng sẽ vô cùng an tâm khi đến công ty lựa chọn và đặt niềm tin vào PHONGTHINHDOOR.










Cửa nhựa giả gỗ ABS cao cấp Hàn Quốc đây là sản phẩm được sản xuất trên dây chuyền công nghệ cao tiên tiến hàng đầu của Hàn Quốc. PHONGTHINHDOOR rất hân hạnh được cấp phép là nhà phân phối cung cấp số 1 hàng đầu về sản pẩm cửa nhựa ABS Hàn Quốc tại Việt Nam.
Cửa giả gỗ đẹp ABS Hàn Quốc được làm chủ yếu thành phần từ nhựa tổng hợp ABS, đây là thành phần giống như nhựa composite là một loại nguyên liệu nhựa tổng hợp (WPC – Wood Plastic Composite) được thêm vào cùng với các loại chất phụ gia như các chất tạo màu, chất tạo nối, các chất tạo ổn định, chất gia cường, chất tạo nổi,… những thành phần như vậy sẽ giúp cho ra đời sản phẩm cuối cùng  phù hợp cho nhiều mục đích sử dụng hướng ứng dụng khác nhau như cửa nhựa nhà vệ sinh, cửa phòng ngủ.







Cửa Nhựa Cao Cấp ABS Hàn Quốc Chính hãng được sản xuất chủ yếu từ loại nhựa tổng hợp đặc biệt ABS (Acrylonitrile Butadiene Styrene) và có thêm một vài các chất phụ gia đã được kiểm định đủ điều kiện an toàn cho người sử dụng, nên không hề gây hại cho sức khoẻ con người, giúp bảo vệ môi trường, và khả năng chống cháy tốt của sản phẩm là rất tốt
Cửa nhựa giả gỗ Hàn Quốc rất cứng, rắn nhưng lại không giòn, cân bằng rất tốt giữa độ bền kéo, tác động của va đập, độ cứng trên bề mặt, độ rắn chịu lực, độ chịu nhiệt rất cao, các tính chất giúp dẫn nhiệt thấp và các đặc tính cấu tạo giúp cách điện, giảm cách âm rất tốt.
Đặc biệt là Cửa nhựa ABS  Hàn Quốc giá thành tương đối lại khá rẻ nhưng chất lượng mang lại của cửa ABS có chất lượng rất cao cấp, mang trong mình vẻ đẹp hiện đại phong cách đến từ xứ sở kim chi Hàn Quốc.

*Cửa nhựa ABS là gì? Cấu trúc Cửa ABS Hàn Quốc được cấu tạo như thế nào?*
Cửa nhựa giả gỗ giá rẻ ABS Hàn Quốc được cấu tạo bởi 5 Lớp: 2 lớp ngoài  cùng là DeCo-Sheet nhựa thông hợp tính điều này giúp cho bề mặt của sản phẩm giống như vân gỗ thật và đặc biệt không hút ẩm.
Hai lớp phía trong cửa nhựa ABS Hàn Quốc tại TpHCM là chất ABS Sheet là loại nhựa vô cùng đặc biệt (Acrylonitrile Butadiene Styrene) và có thêm các chất phụ gia đặc biệt khác nên sản phẩm có khả năng chông cháy vô cùng tốt .
Lớp giữa được thiết kế 1 lớp có gỗ PVC có khả năng giãn nở được ép 1 cách cẩn thận xung quanh cánh để tạo ra độ vững chắc và giúp bắt khoá.
Tiếp theo là thêm 1 lớp LVL gỗ cứng được xếp thành rất nhiều lớp điều này nhằm hạn chế việc tối đa giãn nở do không khí nóng lạnh và cong vênh. Cuối cùng là Honey-Comb sử dụng được gia cố ở giữa nhằm tối đa việc cẳn trở cách nhiệt và cách âm thanh lọt qua.
Tất cả các lớp trên được liên kết với nhau lại bằng loại keo có công thức đặc biệt và được ép bằng oại máy ép thuỷ lực 7 tấn công nghệ tiên tiến hàng đầu giữ như vậy trong thời gian 10h, tạo ra 1 cánh cửa dày 39mm, vô cùng chắc chắn, không bị cong vênh…










*Những ưu điểm lớn của cửa nhựa giả gỗ ABS Hàn Quốc*
Cho dù độ ẩm không khí bên ngoài có thay đổi những lớp phủ ngoài cũng không bị bong, cong vênh hay bị hư hại gì khác.
Do cửa nhựa vệ sinh ABS Hàn Quốc được cấu tạo từ tấm nhựa loại tổng hợp, lõi thép được tăng cường, gỗ tăng cường nhiều hơn giúp chống cong và một số vật liệu theo công thức đặc biệt khác nên khả năng chịu nước của san phẩm rất tốt, không bị ngấm nước vào bên trong nên chống mối mọt.
Màu sắc của loại cửa nhựa giả gỗ Hàn Quốc này được: thiết kế giống với gỗ tự nhiên nên vẫn tạo cho người đối diện cảm giác như gỗ thật.
Lớp màu có độ dày tới 3mm giúp chống trầy xước , dễ lau chùi vệ sinh và không bị phai màu.
Khả năng chịu lực cửa nhựa phòng ngủ cao cấp giả gỗ này lớn hơn rất nhiều so với những cánh cửa thông thường khác.
Thiết kế độc đáo vô cùng tinh tế và sang trọng cho ngôi nhà thân yêu của các bạn nhé.

*Bảng giá Cửa Nhựa ABS Hàn Quốc Chính hãng*
Giá trọn bộ cửa nhựa giả gỗ ABS Hàn Quốc bao gồm tất cả đó là: cánh + khung bao. Chưa bao gồm các phụ kiện.
Kích thước chuẩn của sản phẩm: 900 x 2.200mm hoặc 800x2100mm (Hoặc PHONGTHINHDOOR sẽ sản xuất các mẫu cửa nhựa ABS giả gỗ theo quy cách đo thực tế mà Khách Hàng sẽ yêu cầu).
Giá cửa bao gồm cánh + khung bao = 2.700.000đ (chưa bao gồm nẹp chỉ 400.000đ + công lắp dựng 300.000đ + bản lề 90.000đ + khóa)





*HỆ THỐNG SHOWRROM PHONGTHINHDOOR*

*Hotline kinh doanh: 0932.903.903 – 0918.693.612*
*Web: phongthinhdoor.com*

*Showroom 1: Số 1194, Phạm Thế Hiển, P. 5, Quận 8, TP.HCM*
*Showroom 2: Lê Văn Lương, P. Tân Phong, Quận 7, TP.HCM*
*Showroom 3: Đỗ Xuân Hợp, P. Phước Long B, Quận 9, TP.HCM*
*Showroom 4: Hà Huy Giáp, P. Thạnh Lộc, Quận 12, TP.HCM*

*Điện Thoại CSKH: 028.36.36.97.98 – Email:phongthinhdoor@gmail.com*


----------



## nguyễn văn tâm (2/8/19)

Cái này có miễn phí vận chuyển không ạ


----------

